# Tracking dogs



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

Anyone know anyone with tracking dogs around carrol county Ohio? Shot a big buck this morning and found half the the arrow but the other half is him and there's no blood after we found the arrow there's reb bubbly blood on it but could really use a tracking dog


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Try Googling it. There used to be a website that listed all the deer tracking dog people in the state. Or maybe the DOW or your local GP might have knowledge of them. I do remember that each individual has certain requirements you have to meet, and they will cost you some money if they come out. Depends on how far away they are.

Wish you luck and hope you find him.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.ohiotrackinghounds.com/about.html


----------



## bigwayned (Jul 7, 2015)

There is a thread on ohio sportsman tracking dogs. Look under hunting forums,then under ohio whitetail deer hunting. Good luck.


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

I tried him and he acted like he didn't want to come. I searched all day and will be back tomorrow


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Did you find the buck?


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Keep searching, my buck I shot Sunday evening same thing happened, arrow in half, one drop of blood, and he went 75 yards. I never would have thought he went down if my buddy didn't see him from his stand. When gutted the lungs were both gone but the higher angled shot allowed the hole to plug up easier I think.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

luv fishing said:


> I tried him and he acted like he didn't want to come. I searched all day and will be back tomorrow


Well, that's the chance you take with those folks. Maybe he had something else to do, or he just didn't feel like it. It occurred to me later that if you knew someone with a beagle for rabbit hunting to ask them. Never knew a beagle that wouldn't run deer! The meat's gotta be shot by now, but maybe you can recover the rack.


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

No I didn't find him. Looked for two days no luck


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Sometimes they are just tough old bucks and live. I shot a big nontypical a few years ago that my buddy shot 11 days before. We looked 2 or 3 days for what was certainly a dead deer. When I gutted him 1 lung was just a big blood clot. The other was working just fine. Good luck to you. Keep the Faith everything happens for a reason!


----------



## howdog (Oct 15, 2006)

Man. This is a sad ending. Sorry to hear it bro. I ended up finding the buck I lost, but I remember being sick about it until I found him. Best of luck to you the rest of the season!


----------

